# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Quán nướng 'Chém gió' độc đáo ở Hà Nội

## nhaiyen_8_7

> *Chém gió Quán*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: khu tập thể D10 Thành Công, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chém gió Quán*


*Bạn đã nghe đến món bò cuốn lá bưởi, óc heo ngải cứu hay tim chim nướng chưa? So với thực đơn đồ nướng Hà Nội thì đây đều là những món rất "độc", mà giá chỉ có 8.000 - 10.000 đồng/xiên.*

Nếu nói về những tụ điểm ăn uống cho teen Hà Nội thì khu tập thể Thành Công (Q. Ba Đình) là một trong những nơi khá lí tưởng với rất nhiều món như nộm, nem tai, ốc luộc, nem chua rán, chè... vừa ngon vừa giá cả rất "ok".
Mới khoảng một tháng nay, ở sân dãy tập thể D10, ngay sát hàng nem chua rán nổi tiếng khu này, tiếp tục mọc thêm một quán đồ nướng nhỏ phục vụ cho teen với cái tên cũng rất độc: "Chém gió quán". Khác với những cửa hàng đồ nướng mọc lên nhan nhản ở Hà Nội bây giờ, thực đơn của quán này bao gồm các món rất lạ mà chắc teen cũng hiếm có dịp nghe tới. Cùng thử thưởng thức qua một số món độc đáo của quán nhé!


Trước tiên là món bò cuốn lá bưởi. Bò cuốn lá cải hay lá lốt có lẽ bạn đã nghe nhiều, nhưng cuốn lá cải thì quả là "độc chiêu". Thịt bò được thái mỏng, tẩm ướp gia giảm cho đậm đà kết hợp với một vài thứ rau hành cho thơm, rồi cuốn khéo léo, gọn gàng vào trong chiếc lá bưởi nho nhỏ, sau đó xiên vào que nướng.





Bò cuốn lá bưởi nướng
Mỗi xiên bò cuốn lá bưởi chỉ gồm 5 miếng xinh xinh thôi. Lá bưởi vốn dĩ đã thơm, khi nướng lên đến khi lá bưởi cháy cạnh thì mùi thơm sẽ quyện vào với thịt bò, ăn cũng có cảm giác là lạ, hay hay mà cũng bảo đảm thịt bò không bị cháy xém. Nhưng lưu ý, lá bưởi ở đây chỉ làm tăng thêm hương vị cho món ăn thôi chứ không "măm" được, vì vậy, bạn phải gỡ bỏ phần lá bưởi ra trước khi ăn.



Nhớ phải gỡ bỏ phần lá bưởi trước khi ăn


Tiếp đó là đến món óc nướng. Óc heo được phủ bằng một lớp rau ngải cứu dày, rồi tất cả gói gọn gẽ trong giấy bạc. Món này phải nướng khá kĩ để chín đều từ trong ra ngoài, nhưng vì được bọc kín trong giấy bạc nên khi mở ra, phần óc nóng hổi nhưng vẫn hơi ươn ướt chứ không hề bị khô xác, ăn có cảm giác ngọt, mềm, hơi ngai ngái đăng đắng và dậy mùi thơm của rau ngải cứu.



Óc được gói trong giấy bạc





Phần óc mềm nóng hôi hổi và dậy mùi thơm của rau ngải cứu
Ngoài ra, quán còn có món tim chim nghe cũng rất thú vị. Những "viên" tim bé tí teo, chỉ to hơn hạt lạc chút xíu, được xâu thành xâu dài. Tuy nhiên, món này khi nướng lên có nhược điểm là dễ cháy và trông hơi... mất cảm tình. Nhưng ăn thì cũng thấy bùi bùi, thơm thơm. Để khám phá và nhâm nhi thì cũng không phải là ý tưởng tồi.



Tim chim lúc chưa nướng nhìn rất ngon và lạ mắt...



... nhưng nướng lên rất dễ cháy
Bên cạnh đó, quán vẫn có các món phổ biến khác như lòng nướng, bánh mì, khoai,... để bạn chọn lựa. Quán này chủ yếu để phục vụ cho teen nên giá tương đối dễ chịu, trung bình là từ 8.000 - 10.000 đồng/xiên nướng các loại. Riêng óc bọc giấy bạc nướng là 25.000 đồng/bộ.






> *Chém gió Quán*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: khu tập thể D10 Thành Công, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chém gió Quán*



_Theo Bưu điện Việt Nam_



_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## damvanhuong

một địa chỉ hấp dẫn

----------

